# Aquatic Magic - eBay seller



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

How have other members' shipments gone through this company? seems to be pretty popular online.


I purchased some flame moss and some star moss.
Hope they arrive alive!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've ordered equipment from them and was quite happy with their service, no plants though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Equipment, yes. Plants, no. It is hit and miss with live plants. If customs opens it, they will seize it, destroy it, and (probably) place you on a black list.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

i've ordered moss from them... 

xmas moss and pelia are doing great....

star, not so much... it was dry when I got it and didn't come back to life. 

the flame moss you ordered should do fine as it's more "leafy" like the xmas...

good luck with your order.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

got my giant marimo ball from them and other 5 mini marimo ball, 15 more to come lol. so far so good, cant wait till the 15 marimo's arrive 

good luck with ur order


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I seem to be getting a warning from Norton when I try to go on that site:

http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=http://aqmagic.com/


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i bought from the ebay site of aquaticmagic.

how long did the orders take to arrive?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

about 2 weeks


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Equipment, yes. Plants, no. It is hit and miss with live plants. If customs opens it, they will seize it, destroy it, and (probably) place you on a black list.


Well then.. lets hope this isnt the week of my bad fortune.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Have ordered from them for a couple of years now and been pleased. Have managed to "kill" the plants here rather than in transit!!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I've only ordered equipment from them before, ordered a spiral co2 diffuser the first one got lost and sent me a new one no questions asked. Few weeks later the lost one arrived so now I have two of them . Seeing how I've had a good experience with them I'm thinking about ordering some plants from them later when the weather is a bit cooler. I made the mistake of ordering plants from the US when it was like 35 out and the plants all turned into water @[email protected]


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive ordered from them to always been happy with them.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I've ordered from them too. Moss is your best bet, others might arrive dead. They have good service and will reship or refund.  Their communication is good too.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

i've been very satisfied with them I've ordered a bunch of moss from them, it's doing good.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a good store. I've ordered a lot from them.
There were some issues with items, however, they always replaced or fully refunded problem items. 
You can definitely buy from them.

Shipping takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> about 2 weeks


Slightly under that for me, was quite surprised actually.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

excellent reviews! 
i love getting mail order aquarium supplies. They have some nice moss that are hard to find elsewhere. If this goes well I will order more.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Did u receive the order yet? Just curious if the flame moss was good...Id love some flame moss in My shrimp tank


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Did u receive the order yet? Just curious if the flame moss was good...Id love some flame moss in My shrimp tank


I will let you know how it went. It has only been one week so far, I should expect it this week. If I have too much, then maybe I can drop over a bunch of it. I am severely over-planted in my 10 gal ATM and don't have my 5 set up yet.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i've ordered anubias, some varius crypts and mosses from them. they all survived the trip even though it took forever. the one set of crypts i thought was dead so they sent me more but they ended up coming back to life after a while


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Once I've ordered _cryptocoryne balansae_ from them. It came without leaves, but alive.
It was half a year ago, it's still small


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Just received my latest order from them - nine business days!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ordered a CO2 diffuser and bubble counter from them.. can't wait! thanks for the reviews.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Received my moss labeled as "Home Ornaments." Heh, Shipping was the fast part, they did wait a week for my paypal payment to clear before they shipped so it was more like 2.5 weeks.

They also included mesh in the bags of moss to help with tying the moss down to wood, etc. I'm just finishing my lunch before I attempt to tie it to my pieces of drift wood. 

WML


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I just placed an order with them, they have some cool looking mosses that Ive been looking for


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

I ordered one of each moss I could find from them, once it gets here I will post pics of the quality.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*What kind* of mosses have your ordered?
I hope I have all mosses they are selling


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It was a total miss with plants in my experience. I ordered some varieties of anubias and they all came in flat as paper, squished and their plant juices running in the plastic. They sent the plants in an envelope with no insulation at all. Must have gotten squashed between heavier stuff. Also, they sent the wrong varieties of anubias. Arg. First and last time I'll deal with them.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

taiwan, christmas, weeping, flame, star and some kind of fissidens I liked the look of. I got bored of java moss in every tank i have.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

RoryM said:


> taiwan, christmas, weeping, flame, star and some kind of fissidens I liked the look of. I got bored of java moss in every tank i have.


star moss is not a real aquatic moss, it's not growing underwater.
And yep, I have all the others


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

haha oh crap, so the star moss will rot then?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

RoryM said:


> haha oh crap, so the star moss will rot then?


It's a bog plant. It grow there and can live underwater for several months, but it's not grow underwater. You will have a nice green decoration in your tank for 2-3 months


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's a bog plant. It grow there and can live underwater for several months, but it's not grow underwater. You will have a nice green decoration in your tank for 2-3 months


Yup, I wish I did not purchase the star moss..


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Too bad you couldnt put the star moss at the top of the tank so it gets water and some air too... Its real pretty!
I ordered some weeping moss and some more xmas moss, i didnt see that they had taiwan? They did have a nice small carbon shrimp net 
I always hint at Menagerie when im in their store... More mossessss  its close to me to walk to


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fury165 said:


> ordered a CO2 diffuser and bubble counter from them.. can't wait! thanks for the reviews.


Finally got my stuff, 1st shipment was lost in transit but seller promptly shipped out replacements with no fuss. Great stuff.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Good to know they reshipped ... Hope mine doesnt get lost tho lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Received my order from Aquatic Magic! I originally ordered a whole lotta moss but it got confiscated by Canada customs, its kind of hit or miss with customs lol but Aquatic Magic was very fast to reply to me and arranged another item I wanted for free reshipment with no problems at all  thanks again Sheryl at AQMagic! 
They also have mineral rock, shrimp food, equiptment etc.
They are on ebay.ca and also their own website


----------

